# Stem Up or Stem Down?



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I recently hung a pipe rack on the wall next to my desk and put my pipes in it. I put a photo here; I hope it shows up. Should I store my pipes with the stems oriented up or down?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've seen it both ways. Personally, I prefer stem up because I'd rather that moisture go down and dry up in the bowl. I just find it does less to the taste of my pipe then when it dries out in the stem itself. I also store leave the pipe cleaner in mine for days after I smoke it- so maybe I'm just weird. YMMV


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've seen it both ways. Personally, I prefer stem up because I'd rather that moisture go down and dry up in the bowl. I just find it does less to the taste of my pipe then when it dries out in the stem itself. I also store leave the pipe cleaner in mine for days after I smoke it- so maybe I'm just weird. YMMV


Tobias, Thanks for the response. Can you see the photo I posted? I can't see it.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Most of mine are stored stem down, because I made my pipe racks out of cardboard boxes, and that's the way they sit in them.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I see your pic


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

455 Punch said:


> I see your pic


Thanks Ray! I don't know why I can't see the pictures that I post. Any idea?


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

No idea why. Try logging on from a different device, that usually works for me to see what i posted.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

haebar said:


> Should I store my pipes with the stems oriented up or down?


I always do. Unless I leave them on the table sideways.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Unless I leave them on the table sideways.


that's how mine go


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

^ same. I don't think you're pipes care either way, so do whatever you prefer.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Fired up the stove in the garage and enjoyed an Undercrown.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Wrong thread, my apologies.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Think Jack Needs a Good Lashing lol. 

T. Lutz hit it home. They would be best set with the bowl down to help with drying out. For me it don't matter really. I clean them to much for anything to flow one way other another. However if you had a dry system pipe you know the one with the Fluid holding area. If you didn't clean it after use and stored it with the stem down all that fluid would drain out of the stem and if you didn't notice it would give your tongue a bad day when you went to smoke it next time...... If you clean it well. Then store them how you like.

James


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

TanZ2005 said:


> Think Jack Needs a Good Lashing lol.
> 
> T. Lutz hit it home. They would be best set with the bowl down to help with drying out. For me it don't matter really. *I clean them to much for anything to flow one way other another. However if you had a dry system pipe you know the one with the Fluid holding area.* If you didn't clean it after use and stored it with the stem down all that fluid would drain out of the stem and if you didn't notice it would give your tongue a bad day when you went to smoke it next time...... If you clean it well. Then store them how you like.
> 
> James


I decided to do a bit more research after seeing this thread and I think the bold part above is really the key. I had not heard this, but apparently stem down is considered the "European" method, and stem up is primarily an American custom. Everyone seems to agree that if you clean after each use it is a moot point. In the process of my exploratino I also came across what I considered to by the coolest DIY pipe rack I've ever seen- but since I plan on making one for myself I'll postpone the details for another thread :biggrin:

Thanks for the topic- it's a good reminder that there is ALWAYS more to learn and other ways to look at our hobby :nod:


----------

